# Automation of a horizontal bandsaw



## mikelkie (Apr 19, 2021)

I needed to make a few hundred spacers 22mm long out of en1a 20mm od roundbar, tapped M8 x10mm deep hole for a client, Since cutting 700 blanks will take roughly 13 hours i decided to automate my bandsaw, using redundant pneumatic 
cylinders and off cut materials.It took four weekends to complete. I can now do something else instead of watching and manually feed and changing the bar. I do not know how to upload a video to show the operation.


----------



## deeferdog (Apr 19, 2021)

Upload to YouTube and then post the link, that's the only way I know. Cheers, Peter


----------



## coulsea (Apr 20, 2021)

4 weekends possibly equals 20 to 30 hours to reduce 13 hours work.
I have spent 2 years of retirement making model engines and most people say "what do they do". the only answer that I can give is "nothing I make them because I want to". 
Looking forward to the video.


----------



## kvom (Apr 20, 2021)

Tormach sells an automated saw that they demoed at CF a couple of years ago.


----------



## timo_gross (Apr 24, 2021)

coulsea said:


> 4 weekends possibly equals 20 to 30 hours to reduce 13 hours work.
> I have spent 2 years of retirement making model engines and most people say "what do they do". the only answer that I can give is "nothing I make them because I want to".
> Looking forward to the video.


4 weekends of tinkering is maybe more fun than 13 h watching water to start boiling.
Now mikelkie "wasted" the time and never has to cut anything on that machine ever again. If he would have spent 13 h to cut a few hundred spacers, the next day another client would have shown up asking to cut 1000 disk from bar stock.  
It is always like this and now we are waiting for the video, because the bandsaw is much more exiting than a selfie.

Greetings Timo


----------



## mikelkie (Apr 24, 2021)

timo_gross said:


> 4 weekends of tinkering is maybe more fun than 13 h watching water to start boiling.
> Now mikelkie "wasted" the time and never has to cut anything on that machine ever again. If he would have spent 13 h to cut a few hundred spacers, the next day another client would have shown up asking to cut 1000 disk from bar stock.
> It is always like this and now we are waiting for the video, because the bandsaw is much more exiting than a selfie.
> 
> Greetings Timo


Will make a video as soon as i get back in town 
Regards qll 
Mike


----------



## mikelkie (May 10, 2021)

Auto band saw Thanx all for interest shown
Regards Mike


----------



## SmithDoor (May 10, 2021)

I just stack up 4 or 5 bars and start cutting 
While the saw is cutting I am working the lathe or mill or even welding.
 I have stack 12 bars for large jobs. I have chain type Vise-Grip just for stacking bars.

Dave



timo_gross said:


> 4 weekends of tinkering is maybe more fun than 13 h watching water to start boiling.
> Now mikelkie "wasted" the time and never has to cut anything on that machine ever again. If he would have spent 13 h to cut a few hundred spacers, the next day another client would have shown up asking to cut 1000 disk from bar stock.
> It is always like this and now we are waiting for the video, because the bandsaw is much more exiting than a selfie.
> 
> Greetings Timo


----------



## awake (May 11, 2021)

mikelkie said:


> Auto band saw Thanx all for interest shown
> Regards Mike


Very cool!


----------



## mikelkie (May 11, 2021)

SmithDoor said:


> I just stack up 4 or 5 bars and start cutting
> While the saw is cutting I am working the lathe or mill or even welding.
> I have stack 12 bars for large jobs. I have chain type Vise-Grip just for stacking bars.
> 
> Dave


I did bundle cutting in the past, but i did this more for keeping my seventy something old brain in touch with control circuitry and perhaps the challenge getting it working, and having an excuse not to go visiting in laws over weekends  it definitely came in useful for other projects as well.
As Timo said "better than making a selfie"
Greetings to all
 Mike


----------



## SmithDoor (May 11, 2021)

I use two chain Vise-Grip 
One and end and the other just past middle 




__





						Security Check
					





					www.toolsid.com
				




I used same pair since 1970.

Dave 



mikelkie said:


> I did bundle cutting in the past, but i did this more for keeping my seventy something old brain in touch with control circuitry and perhaps the challenge getting it working, and having an excuse not to go visiting in laws over weekends  it definitely came in useful for other projects as well.
> As Timo said "better than making a selfie"
> Greetings to all
> Mike


----------



## timo_gross (May 12, 2021)

Still more fun making a machine or watching the video, than bundling..  bundling is maybe still a good idea in some occasions. Or make a bundling machine incl. video .....

If I order more than 3000 mm total length the shop will cut without upcharge on their machine. Even easier! The guy punches the length in, then the number of pieces. Then he cuts one piece to verify length. Adjust the stop if neccessary and then he hits O.K. and waits (walks away to work on another machine).  Eventually the machine complains if finished with work or if the bar is too short for the hydraulic clamp.



Just because I had to buy some steel today by chance, I could not resist to make a foto. It shows their saw dust pile....  quite a lot of saw dust


Greetings Timo


----------



## mikelkie (May 12, 2021)

timo_gross said:


> Still more fun making a machine or watching the video, than bundling..  bundling is maybe still a good idea in some occasions. Or make a bundling machine incl. video .....
> 
> If I order more than 3000 mm total length the shop will cut without upcharge on their machine. Even easier! The guy punches the length in, then the number of pieces. Then he cuts one piece to verify length. Adjust the stop if neccessary and then he hits O.K. and waits (walks away to work on another machine).  Eventually the machine complains if finished with work or if the bar is too short for the hydraulic clamp.
> View attachment 125403
> ...


They must be moving tons of metal daily to generate so much rust free sawdust.


----------



## timo_gross (May 13, 2021)

mikelkie said:


> They must be moving tons of metal daily to generate so much rust free sawdust.


I guess so, they seem busy all the time. Selling solid bar stock; 350 mm round bar looks like a tree trunk. I can still buy my 3 pcs of measly 20mm diameter 100mm long round, no questions asked.


----------



## SailplaneDriver (May 14, 2021)

mikelkie said:


> Auto band saw Thanx all for interest shown
> Regards Mike


OK, that is a really good system. You did not waste your weekends.


----------



## mikelkie (May 24, 2021)

SailplaneDriver said:


> OK, that is a really good system. You did not waste your weekends.


Thank you SD


----------

